

P values, the ‘gold standard’ of statistical validity, are not reliable [pdf] - denzil_correa
http://www.nature.com/polopoly_fs/1.14700!/menu/main/topColumns/topLeftColumn/pdf/506150a.pdf

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=p+values#!/story/forever/0/p%20val...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=p+values#!/story/forever/0/p%20values)

